# Propane Tanks



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Is there any problem filling one of the 30 gal. propane tanks while it is still on the camper? The tank is too heavy to lift on/off camper. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well it depends on the place that fills the bottles which BTW are 30 pound (7 gallon) not 30 gallon.

Some propane dealers will fill them still mounted but it would be hit or miss at best to get it done.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

titanizer said:


> Is there any problem filling one of the 30 gal. propane tanks while it is still on the camper? The tank is too heavy to lift on/off camper. Thanks in advance.


I believe propane is sold by weight, and therefore in order to fill it properly they need to place it on a scale. So, I dont think there is anyway around it.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree w/camperandy--we've found that about 3/4 of the places we have used to refill the tanks will not do it when the tank(s) are on the TT. They required me to unhook them and carry them over to the fill unit.

Part of it has to do with natural fear/safety, and another part has to do with the fact that the hose and connector are often too short to go from the fill station over to the TT. And when the seller sells by weight, they have to have the tank placed on their scale. When they sell by the tank (same price no matter how few gallons of propane you buy) they don't care about the weight. Many dealers sell by volume (gallons), but I think the California sellers charge a flat rate regardless of how empty your tank is. Maybe a Calif OBer can comment on that.

An empty tank is not heavy (15 pounds?), but the 7 gallons of propane add about 30 pounds or so to the weight. Then the total weight becomes not trivial. For me, it's the lifting the full tank up onto the support base on the TT front frame that is the issue.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Propane is not sold by weight, at least here in Washington State. The meter on the "pump" registers in gallons and the propane is a liquid at the pressure it is stored at. Propane tanks are filled by use of the threaded connector on the main valve and a set screw that opens and closes an overflow valve. A hose is connected to the main valve and the set screw is loosened. Once the main valve is opened, propane runs into the tank under pressure and the air in the tank escapes through the overflow valve. When the tank gets full, propane starts to escape as a gas out of the overflow valve and then both the main and overflow valves are closed before removing the supply hose fro the pump. That way you know that the tank is completely full since it was overflowing.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is some information on propane tanks that you may find useful.

http://www.missiongas.com/lpgascylinders.htm

Some tanks that have a gauge could be filled while still on the trailer, but most tanks are done by weight as mentioned before. Many places will not fill them on the trailer, but these same places will lift them on and off for you if you need help. Not to many people are that heartless.

I have seen big motorhomes with the tank built in get filled, but they have a gauge built in and use a different nozzle to refill.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

titanizer said:


> Is there any problem filling one of the 30 gal. propane tanks while it is still on the camper? The tank is too heavy to lift on/off camper. Thanks in advance.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks all for the info. suppose taking the tank off is the only way to go. may have to go to a 20lbs tank instead. thanks to all who responded.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Every place I buy from here in California is sold by the gallon. Top it off you pay less than if the tank is empty. I would agree it depends on how long the supply hose is and how close you can safely get to the storage tank. For example by brother in laws class b has a tank that is not removable so it does limit where he can fill up. To save a little money see if there is a local bulk supplier in the area. The one that supplies all the local gas stations is about 1 mile from my home. I go directly to the local supplier and buy it almost at wholesale. Their hours are limited (closed all weekend) and sometimes I have to leave the tank and then go back at the end of the day but can often get it for 30 or 40 cents a gallon cheaper than the gas station.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I asked about this at my local propane filling place. What they told me is that in some localities (mine included) or by safety policies of the placing filling the tanks, Propane tanks must be grounded in order to be filled. Putting it on the asphalt is apparently good enough. So, they often won't fill them on the trailer since they can't verify the grounding. Don't want any sparks around with propane.

Makes some sense, I have on more than one occasion managed to draw a spark touching the trailer or car if the weather is right.

Permanently mounted tanks can be filled, since in order to be permanently mounted they must be grounded or have a metal chain or something elese that can be connected to a ground.


----------

